# Opinions on the ESV Study Bible.



## Jash Comstock (May 8, 2012)

I am considering investing in an ESV Study Bible. I am not a big study bible fan, but this one looks like it may be useful. I would appreciate some opinions on this. What are some pros _and_ cons about the ESV Study Bible?


----------



## Danny (May 8, 2012)

I've had it for a while and have found it to be very useful


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2012)

I prefer the Reformation Study Bible, as it is the ESV text, has larger text than most study Bibles, and still a lot of good, relevant notes. Every person working on the RSB is confessionally reformed and it seems to be just the right balance of notes.

That said, the ESV study Bible has a lot more relevant historical information and such, and in general is much more plentiful in notes. And whlie there are a great number of reformed and calvinists working on it, there are also pentecostals and such.. it is more diverse in its theological views. In general, the ESV Study Bible is much more complete in its notes and more broad in theological perspective. It's also HUGE.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 8, 2012)

Pros: It is a sewn binding, so you can actually open it and it stays open. Excellent book introductions (see the excellent 10 page intro to Revelation, for example), many pages of supplemental helps in the back, good footnotes, practical helps, maps and charts in the text (like the different interpretations of various schools in Daniel's visions, to name one of many), the history of salvation in the OT book by book outline has been helpful to me. The historical material is excellent. The notes are very "reformed friendly" but not as "Reformed" as the SOTR or RSB. 

Cons: I am picking at nits, here. It has many timelines scattered throughout the text, but not "one comprehensive" timeline in an easy to find location. The concordance is a bit skimpy for a giant book. If you get one in a font big enough to read, it will weigh 7 pounds (seriously, its huge). I have the one with 10 point type

Assuming that you don't mind "study bibles," the ESV Study has raised the bar and is the gold standard of study bibles right now, In my humble opinion.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 8, 2012)

I have the hardback edition as a desk reference and use it daily, along with the aforementioned RSB and the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible. I have found this combination quite helpful for quick reference. The ESV-SB has the online access as well, which I have also used with profit. 

I like it. And I second Mark's note about the article dealing with the history of salvation in the OT. That alone is worth purchasing the volume.


----------



## jogri17 (May 8, 2012)

I have owned it for two years. The notes are VERY GOOD. They, however, lean torwards Biblical Theology, while the Reformation Study Bible is more Systematic Theological. Nothing wrong with that. But the out of print ''Spirit of the Reformation study bible NIV1984'' was vastly superior to the Reformation study Bible, despite the translation fault. The esv study Bible is really big and if you buy it, i'd reccomend either getting the leather (bonded), and a second smaller ESV Bible. The ESV study bible is not ideal for carying around, though that can be fixed if you have an ipod touch, tablet computer, or smart phone in which there are applications in which you can buy the notes at a reasonable price. 

Bottom line, there is no ''ultimate'' study bible and if there was, it would be twice the size of the current esv study Bible, but as far as studying the actual text of the Bible the ESV study Bible is the best. The best into actually thinking about Scripture as a coherent entity is the Reformation Study Bible.


----------



## Zach (May 8, 2012)

I don't use mine as often as I should. It certainly has a lot packed into it but it is almost always very helpful. As it has been said, not all notes are Confessional (I think particularly of notes on Creation and Spiritual Gifts) but it is still a useful resource.


----------



## crimsonleaf (May 9, 2012)

If you do get it (and you should) then try to stretch to the "genuine leather" rather than "bonded leather" version if you can. There's a useful free Bible phone app called "You Version" which uses the ESV text as default, so if you have a smart phone you can carry the whole text in your pocket, which believe me is the only way you'll do it! Add the that the fact that the ESV Online has all the study notes (if you own the Bible) and you have a total, in-pocket solution.

I have to take the NIV to church because that's the one they use (gifted by a member) but the ESV Study Bible has never failed to be my main reference, and I second all the favourable comments above.


----------



## J. Dean (May 9, 2012)

I do not own one, but I've perused through both the Study Bible and the Student Bible. Both are very good. I'm especially fond of the apologetics section at the back of the Bibles, which details Biblical positions on topics both theological and practical.


----------



## Jeff Burns (May 9, 2012)

You will not regret purchasing the ESVSB. I won't rehash what others have said, but I'll add that the craftsmanship is very good. The pages are a very nice opaque paper so you get very little bleed through. The binding is smyth sewn, so it opens flat. The font (in the regular size edition) is very readable in both the main text and in the notes. The maps are color throughout the notes, which isn't huge, but it does add to the visual appeal. And as others have mentioned, when you purchase a hard copy of it, you also receive a code from crossway to use on their website esvbible.org to unlock all the features of the study bible online. I've profited much from that and have even used it to pull up a map during a sermon in order to help the congregation better understand the location of several cities/regions mentioned in a text we were preaching through. I also enjoy the fact that the authors of the notes are named in the front matter so you can always flip there to see whose opinions you're reading about any given book. Some of my professors from seminary contributed to it, so it makes it a little more sentimental for me as well.

The ESVSB is indeed the gold standard right now. That said, I've never handled a SOTR or spent much time in a RSB.


----------



## eqdj (May 9, 2012)

You should be aware that the ESVSB is an Evangelical Work, neither Covenantal nor Confessional.



jogri17 said:


> the out of print ''Spirit of the Reformation study bible NIV1984'' was vastly superior to the Reformation study Bible, despite the translation fault.



The Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is the best. It is available from Laridian for iOS, Android, PCs, Windows Mobile, and PalmOS Laridian - Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible Notes You can choose your translation (I use the NASB, you may wish to choose the ESV) and you can have the SOTRSB notes with your translation


----------



## surnamelevi (May 9, 2012)

I have 2 copies: a hardback and a personal size.

I use the personal size more (it's also much easier to carry around). I do believe the only thing they took out was the material in the back of the bible. I really only use it for the book introductions. But the maps, between the testaments, and notes can be a great help too.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 9, 2012)

Best study Bible on the market. Best to buy in premium leather or use electronic version. Conservative evangelical/Reformed orientation.

Handy to use for ballast if you are a waif in a windstorm. Also good substitute for weight training.


----------



## Claudiu (May 9, 2012)

I've been using the ESV Study Bible this year as my main reading Bible. It's great. There are many helpful notes and extra articles in the back of the Bible. Although the Bible is large, I only use it at home. So, size isn't any issue for me. Overall, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Supersillymanable (May 9, 2012)

I'd definitely recommend it. I've been using it for some time and it's incredibly useful for quick reference, as others have said. The notes are almost always helpful. I also like the layout of text and the thickness of the pages... But I guess that's down to personal preference really...


----------



## glazer1972 (May 9, 2012)

I looked at one and liked it. If I were wanting an ESV I would get one in premium leather. (Trutone would be better than bonded if you need to save some money.)


----------



## Eoghan (May 12, 2012)

Excellent book. Unfortunately the notes may compete with poor sermons (is that a bad thing?) I use it along with commentaries. Useful at church  I like the intro and background to each book. It is big and bulky but I have my IKEA beanbag try to sit it on. I would definitely tell folks to avoid the bonded leather. My daughter has a very nice truetone NASV which I keep "borrowing" so if you can get TrueTone it is better than bonded PVC/leather dust. 

As a version of the Bible it comes a close second to the NASV In my humble opinion.

PS - you also get the ESV online account with maps etc... you can import into worksheets for the kids.


----------



## Beau Michel (May 13, 2012)

I have heard a lot of good things about the ESV Study Bible.I have almost procured it multiple times,but each time I find myself unable to do so.I am very satisfied with my Reformation Study Bible.If I was not a fan of study Bibles,and was only going to own one,I would go with the Reformation Study Bible.It comes from a consistently Reformed position.


----------

